# When I Cried (Dedicated To Anna)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about the time I made love to a girlfriend of mine who started crying. It being a scene from the film “Smash Palace” which gave me the idea that perhaps a woman’s tear are sometimes an indication of needing to be made love to right away. 

When I cried 
desire came in tears 
down in despair 
all my fears

When I cried 
about was emptiness 
mine was loneliness 
thine warmth lacked shyness 

When I cried 
clothes we shed 
breasts you caressed 
kisses my body covered 

When I cried 
my rose moistened 
root of thee ventured 
on to desire of my garden 

When I cried 
wings of mine elevated 
acts of passion we created 
bodies in lust elated 
made we love enchanted 
did we when I cried


----------

